# 67 GTO seat belts



## Chevythedog (Dec 13, 2019)

My front seat belts on my 67 GTO are pretty tight, extended all the way out. I am not a great big guy, 6ft, 205lbs. Even my wife says they are tight, she is a little gal. Is this normal? I thought maybe the rears (buckles female ends) got switched in restoration, but they did not. Have been looking for extenders, nothing. All stock interior, bucket seats, lap belts, factory console. Looking for suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Have you compared their current length's with what Ames sells these days?🧐


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

My original 67 lap belts would buckle at my actual belt buckle. They had a retractor on the door side with the male half and an adjustable strap on the other. I'm a meager 5'8" and 175lb, but there should be plenty of room for a much bigger person. Are your retractors allowing the door half to extend out to near your mid-section?


----------



## Chevythedog (Dec 13, 2019)

Jetzster said:


> Have you compared their current length's with what Ames sells these days?🧐


I will check with Ames.


----------



## Chevythedog (Dec 13, 2019)

Sick467 said:


> My original 67 lap belts would buckle at my actual belt buckle. They had a retractor on the door side with the male half and an adjustable strap on the other. I'm a meager 5'8" and 175lb, but there should be plenty of room for a much bigger person. Are your retractors allowing the door half to extend out to near your mid-section?


----------



## Chevythedog (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Chevythedog (Dec 13, 2019)

My retractable belts only extend about 8 or 9 inches. Both work, but seem short.


----------



## Chevythedog (Dec 13, 2019)

Jetzster said:


> Have you compared their current length's with what Ames sells these days?🧐


Added some pictures


----------



## Chevythedog (Dec 13, 2019)

Jetzster said:


> Have you compared their current length's with what Ames sells these days?🧐


Added some pictures


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Chevythedog said:


> Added some pictures


My console side reaches to the end of the seat, the other half a seat. I flipped the door side and it comes out to the tag.


----------



## Chevythedog (Dec 13, 2019)

RMTZ67 said:


> My console side reaches to the end of the seat, the other half a seat. I flipped the door side and it comes out to the tag.
> View attachment 158237


It appears your retractable belts are much longer then mine. Crazy. I'll start there. Thank you for taking the time to help.


----------



## Chevythedog (Dec 13, 2019)

My retractable belts are both approximately 7" shorter then what the aftermarket is showing for length on factory stock belts. They match and buckle. Funny business some where..... Will disassemble and look for clues.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Mine are like RMTZ67's. Plenty long.


----------

